# [SOLVED] Microsoft Flight Simulator X re-installation issue



## doc14051 (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a new Dell Alienware Aurora system with Windows 7 Home Premium installed. My lastest issue (though certainly not the only one) is an error message while trying to re-install Microsoft Flight Simulator X - "Another version of this product is already installed. Installation of this version cannot continue. To configure, remove the existing version of this product , use the Add/Remove Programs in Control Panel." Well, I successfully installed this program a couple weeks ago, played the game without any difficulty. I tried to start the game up recently and it would not start, no matter what I did. I have uninstalled the game using MS Uninstaller in the control panel, re-installed it on the C drive with the same result each time. I tried installing it on two external hard drives and get the same message. 

I cannot find information on my Power Supply but here's the rest:

Motherboard - Alienware 0H869M A00

CPU - 2.67 Ghz Intel Quad Core i7 920

RAM - 9 GB Triple Channel 1067Mhz DDR3

Video Card - 1.8GB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260

Hard Drive - (Primary) 500GB - SATA-II 3Gb/s 7200 RPM, 16MB Cache
(Drive 1) WD 1200BB External USB, 120GB
(Drive 2) WD 5000AAJ External USB, 500GB

Operating System - Window 7 Home Premium 

My gut feeling is that there are registry entries for this program that MS Uninstaller won't/can't remove. I do not have a program to find and uninstall these entries if that is the problem. Any ideas?


----------



## d3ltahitman (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft Flight Simulator X re-installation issue*

You should try revo uninstaller ill post the link at the bottem.
I've recently had problems with Doom 3 and one of the admins told me to try completly removing it using revo, it didnt work for me but thats becuse i have a diffrent problem, anyway here is the link, 
Good Luck 
http://www.revouninstaller.com/
:wink:


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Microsoft Flight Simulator X re-installation issue*



doc14051 said:


> I have a new Dell Alienware Aurora system with Windows 7 Home Premium installed. My lastest issue (though certainly not the only one) is an error message while trying to re-install Microsoft Flight Simulator X - "Another version of this product is already installed. Installation of this version cannot continue. To configure, remove the existing version of this product , use the Add/Remove Programs in Control Panel." Well, I successfully installed this program a couple weeks ago, played the game without any difficulty. I tried to start the game up recently and it would not start, no matter what I did. I have uninstalled the game using MS Uninstaller in the control panel, re-installed it on the C drive with the same result each time. I tried installing it on two external hard drives and get the same message.
> 
> I cannot find information on my Power Supply but here's the rest:
> 
> ...


Are you still having issues with the install? Which architecture are you using? 32 or 64-bit Win7?

Had you installed FSX SP1? Acceleration? If you have, you need to keep uninstalling until FSX doesn't show in the "Programs and Features" anymore:

i.e. Acceleration will show as Microsoft Flight Simulator X:Acceleration. When you uninstall and reboot, go back and look again. Now you will see, Microsoft Flight Simulator X SP1, uninstall that, reboot. Look one more time, and you will see, Microsoft Flight Simulator X. Uninstall that, reboot and continue with your Clean install.


----------



## doc14051 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft Flight Simulator X re-installation issue*

I haven't tried Revo Uninstaller yet but plan on getting it today. CNET rates it as one of the best so it's worth a try. I am running Windows 7 64 bit architecture. I have not installed FSX Acceleration and don't know if I've got (had) FSX SP1 and can't re-load it to find out.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Microsoft Flight Simulator X re-installation issue*

I agree on using Revo to uninstall the game you can get it from my signature
remember to remove all the game's remaining from the registry and from your HDD when prompted


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Microsoft Flight Simulator X re-installation issue*



doc14051 said:


> I haven't tried Revo Uninstaller yet but plan on getting it today. CNET rates it as one of the best so it's worth a try. I am running Windows 7 64 bit architecture. I have not installed FSX Acceleration and don't know if I've got (had) FSX SP1 and can't re-load it to find out.


Ok, here is the problem. It sounds as if you have already uninstalled FSX, correct? If this is the case then Revo Unintsaller will not help you. I use it regularly, but the problem is that Revo can only assist with currently installed programs. What you need is a Registry Cleaner; I highly recommend Registry Mechanic 9. This is the fastest and safest way to clean your registry, but costs *$$$*! :sigh:

However, if you are a tight budget, I can walk you through your registry...

*PERFORM THE FOLLOWING AT YOUR OWN RISK! CHANGING THE REGISTRY OF YOUR COMPUTER CAN STOP PROGRAMS FROM WORKING OR STOP THE ENTIRE SYSTEM ALTOGETHER IF YOU MAKE A MISTAKE! THERE IS NO UNDO IN THE REGISTRY EDITOR!!!*

The idea here is to "break" the program's association within Windows. We do this by removing _KEY_ registry entries so that Windows no longer "thinks" that the program is installed. When you reinstall FSX, Windows Installer and Windows 7 will "fix" the improper entries in the registry. So...


Click Start -> Run (by default the "Run" option is not turned on, instead hit your "Windows Key + 'R').
Type *regedit* into the "Run" box and hit enter.
When the Registry Editor opens, click on Computer; All the way at the top.
Click "File" -> "Export...", name the file "registry_backup", and save it to your root "C:\" drive. _Note: We put it there for easy recovery, if need be._
When the "Export" completes, check to make sure you are still on "Computer", and hit "CRTL + F" to open your find window.
Type *Microsoft Flight Simulator X* and hit enter...
When the search finds an entry for FSX it will stop on it. *Delete* that entry. *Pay attention to what you are doing! If you are unsure about the entry, leave it!*
To find the next entry hit "F3", again repeat step 7.
When there are no more entries, reboot your computer.
After reboot, Try to install FSX again and let us know how you fare.. :wink:

Good Luck, and remember! If you are unsure, LEAVE IT ALONE! :tongue:


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Microsoft Flight Simulator X re-installation issue*



RockmasteR said:


> I agree on using Revo to uninstall the game you can get it from my signature
> remember to remove all the game's remaining from the registry and from your HDD when prompted


Rockmaster is correct, if Revo finds the program installed, *EXCEPT* in removing ALL the folder for FSX from your Hard Drive!

*DO NOT DO THIS IF YOU WANT TO KEEP YOUR LOG BOOK AND AWARDS!*

The folders are not what is stopping you, so leave them... This seems to be purely a Registry thing...

@Rockmaster :wave:, how ya doing my man! Long time no see! :wink: Hope all is well for you!...


----------



## doc14051 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft Flight Simulator X re-installation issue*

Thanks to all who responded. I did the regedit thing and removed references to Microsoft Flight Simulator X from the registry which allowed me to install the game. You guys (and gals) are the best! I've never relied too much on forums in the past - Windows 7 has made me a believer in their worth. Flying to Maui tonight.


----------



## Sven2157 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: Microsoft Flight Simulator X re-installation issue*



doc14051 said:


> Thanks to all who responded. I did the regedit thing and removed references to Microsoft Flight Simulator X from the registry which allowed me to install the game. You guys (and gals) are the best! I've never relied too much on forums in the past - Windows 7 has made me a believer in their worth. Flying to Maui tonight.


Awsome! :leb:

Just do the guys a favor and use the "Thread Tools", uptop to mark the thread as [SOLVED]. This way others can see if their problem matches yours, and what you did to fix it!

Have a great flight!.... :wavey:


----------



## doc14051 (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks to all who responded. I did the regedit thing and removed references to Microsoft Flight Simulator X from the registry which allowed me to install the game. You guys (and gals) are the best! I've never relied too much on forums in the past - Windows 7 has made me a believer in their worth. Flying to Maui tonight.

"There is no harm in doubt and skepticism, for it is through these that new discoveries are made." Richard Feynman (1918-1988). Letter to Armando J Garcia, December 11, 1985


----------



## jellecf (May 6, 2012)

Thanks, I was having the same problem and microsoft didn't want to help me because their customer support of fsx stopped begin 2012 so thank you all very much


----------

